# Short Leash?



## Rock (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

just a quick question.
im currently walking my dog on an avrage sized leash, his langing and pulling very very hard, so i've looked up how to stop this situation, so now im walking him in the backyard and everytime i feel him about to pull i come to a complete stop or either turn in another direction, now apart from doing that im thinking of getting him a small leash one that is showed in the following link Quality Mongrel 30cm Dog Leash/Lead for Control | eBay 
What does everyone think? will it help at all?
I have an 11month old German Shepherd.

any and all comments will be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

If you roll up the current leash you are using and shorten it to this length does it work? That is essentially the same thing. If I shorten my leash with Mona (5 month old) it does considerably cut down on her pulling. Also IMO this handle on this leash looks a little much haha.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I had something similar in Jazz's puling days and it made it a little easier for me having less leash to hold but he did still pull. I found a regular leash with a prong collar was better for training.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think what you are looking for is a traffic lead? I really don't think it would help with the pulling though. That is more of a training issue.

this is what has worked for Singe (so take notes Jordan )

use your regular leash. start out on your walk. when the dog starts to forge ahead, give a pop on his collar and in a happy voice say "lets go" and start walking backwards, encouraging him to you. if he keeps looking back the other way, pop collar and keep going. sometimes you're going to feel like you're walking in a circle! when he is beside you, start on a normal walk again. repeat every time he starts getting ahead of you. basically, you have to keep his attention on you!! if he is checking in to see what you are doing, he can't be pulling you down the street

I'll have to try to get video at class next week.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

here is the traffic lead I use...
dog lead hand loop traffic short full control training | eBay

and something similar
Leather Dog TRAFFIC LEASH LEAD 1 "X 12" (LIFETIME GUAR) | eBay


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train your dog to heel. once he learns
how to heel you shouldn't have a problem.
teach him to heel on either side with or without
a leash. add distractions to stop the lunging.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

The most effective way I found was to use a Halti with a 4 foot leash. If he starts pulling, I stop and make him sit. He knows he can only proceed when he's relaxed. Some walks we stop and sit every 2 feet, some are perfect.


----------



## Rock (May 27, 2011)

WOWWW, thanks for everyones input. 
obviously im new to the forums and new to dogs i will post that in the "introduction" section though. 
didnt it could be so helpful signing up to the GSD Forums.
another question alot of topics over this site talk about"prong collars" and i've searched it up over google and stuff, what does it actually do? it looks dandorous?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a short leash that is used when we go to any social gatherings such as parades....... just to keep her close to us. I don`t think it will help with you pups pulling issue though!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Rock said:


> WOWWW, thanks for everyones input.
> obviously im new to the forums and new to dogs i will post that in the "introduction" section though.
> didnt it could be so helpful signing up to the GSD Forums.
> another question alot of topics over this site talk about"prong collars" and i've searched it up over google and stuff, what does it actually do? it looks dandorous?


Prongs are a great tool if used correctly! We use one and it works great to teach heeling!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Rock said:


> another question alot of topics over this site talk about"prong collars" and i've searched it up over google and stuff, what does it actually do? it looks dandorous?


Put a flat collar around your neck and have someone pull from the back, then put a prong around your neck and do the same thing. You'll see instantly that it's not as cruel as it looks and it's a much more comfortable, more controlled tightening.


----------



## Rock (May 27, 2011)

ohh yeahh thats great. i just also saw a couple of clips over youtube about prong collars and it looks like a good thing to have.. now i must get my hands on one lol, but not sure if there legal here in australia as ive never seen one on any dog before.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. Personally, I have a leash very similar to the one you posted just the grip part on the handle is a little different then yours it has more grip to it then a flat surface. For me personally it gives me a ton more control and helps me keep her in a great heel position. She is a ridicuous puller and we are working hard on it and have done all everyone has suggested and stil no luck the prong is working great. In the house I use the prong with the "leash" you posted and it's going great. The prong is not dangerous but make sure you have someone who you how to fit it properly and how to use it right. The purpose isn't to allow the dog to get to the end of the leash then its not effective but while the pup is next to you if it pulls forward a light leash pop is all it takes. However while you are working on it one thing I LOVE with pullers is the handle gives you such a good grip and doesn't dig into your hand like a regular leash does. It acts no differently then a short leash but for me it was worth it for how easy it was on my poor hands lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't depend on a device where training is needed.



Rock said:


> ohh yeahh thats great. i just also saw a couple of clips over youtube about prong collars and it looks like a good thing to have.. now i must get my hands on one lol, but not sure if there legal here in australia as ive never seen one on any dog before.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> don't depend on a device where training is needed.


But you can use the device to help training!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

doggiedad and miss molly both of you are very right in this. Every training tool has it's place I'm sure you used a leash and collar of some sort to help you train you're dog didn't just magically walk in a perfect heel from the beginning. I do NOT agree with just putting the prong on and letting the dog correct itself because they will learn to ignore the corrections and pull against it as well. If there is a situation that I know Jinx is going to go crazy like going to meet her doggy buddy I do not put the prong on because I know she will ignore the correction because of being too excited so I dont want her to learn to ignore that correction and I have to choose the lesser of 2 evils at this stage in training. She has learned to completely ignore her regular collar which was completely my fault in the beginning and I'm working hard to teach her not to pull but its a process and requires different tools and techniques to help.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Rock said:


> ohh yeahh thats great. i just also saw a couple of clips over youtube about prong collars and it looks like a good thing to have.. now i must get my hands on one lol, but not sure if there legal here in australia as ive never seen one on any dog before.


Here is a site that sells prongs in Aus, there are more than likely others but I have offered leads through them and had no complaints!

Welcome from another Aussie 

Prong Collars


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Miss Molly May said:


> We have a short leash that is used when we go to any social gatherings such as parades....... just to keep her close to us. I don`t think it will help with you pups pulling issue though!


I agree - a short leash can be handy to have, especially in crowds, but the length of the leash shouldn't have anything to do with how well the dog walks without pulling. They have to be trained how to do that. 

With a longer leash you always have an option to give the dog less slack, depending on how you hold it, effectively lengthening or shortening it as needed. With more slack they can get further away from you before there's tension on the leash if they pull, a short leash means there can be tension on the leash while they're still close to you. What you need to do it teach them not to put tension on the leash no matter how close or far from you they are.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's some stuff I've posted on a previous thread about teaching loose leash walking:



Cassidy's Mom said:


> I've tried stopping and sitting, and changing directions, and they didn't work nearly as well for me as "penalty yards" - walking backwards, pulling the dog gently towards me each time it pulls. I mark and treat when they get to me and then start walking briskly forward again.
> 
> Every time she forges ahead she's going to get further and further away from what she's pulling towards. I decide what my criteria is going to be and then I stick to it. For me, that's a loose leash, one to two feet from my side, with anything from the dog's head to about mid-rib cage next to my leg. If the flank is next to my leg, backwards we go. If I know or can see that the dog is interested in checking something out, I'll stop and ask for a sit and eye contact, and then release to "go sniff", so she can sometimes get to do what she wants, as long as she does what I want first. I also do what could be called the "wedding march", where we take a single step, stop and sit, a single step, stop and sit, over and over and over again. If you practice this in low distraction areas, even walking through your house, she'll learn that there's no point in pulling because you're only going to go on step at a time. From there you'd work up to two steps, do that for awhile, and then three steps, etc. Even on normal leash walks (which for me are ALWAYS training walks) I like to throw in a lot of stops with automatic sits, and to practice right and left about face turns for practice.


I used all of the methods in this link, with great success, especially the first 4: Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

This is foundation stuff you can work on around the house - it teaches your dog that very light leash pressure means to go in that direction, yielding to the pressure, rather than pulling into it: Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Blog

This is also an excellent method to shape polite leash skills:

Part 1: http://www.vimeo.com/13110409

Part 2: http://www.vimeo.com/13562479

Part 3: http://www.vimeo.com/13321611


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my dog is 5 months and we are just starting this. the only time he's EVER had a collar on is when i first got him-that day only. after that my instructor said to get a harness and that it's okay for him to pull on the harness. noqw that we are starting "collar pressure work" we start with a prong collar. it helps that he hasn't had a collar on because he will associate the pressure right off the bat.
we start inside with the prong collar for the first week. you put it on correctly and then just pull it across your body in a straight line...as soon as he walks with the pressure you praise and treat. i did this for a week until i could tell that he knew what i wanted-now i practice that exercise outside with distractions. now inside i have started walking shapes with him. as soon as he feels even the tiniest of pressure (something i can barely feel i walk with my pinky finger to tell) he moves with the direction of pressure and i praise. very quickly we will be able to wean him off the prong.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

*I have a leash for you to try*

I found this for use with my Aussie service dog. I got tired of taking along 2 leashes (short for work and long for casual). This leash is great because It can be configured just about any way you want (there's a video to show you). It's wonderful for shopping because I can loop it over my arm like a purse while still pushing the cart. I usually keep it short or just a bit longer. I use the hand-hold when I need to introduce the dog to someone or approach another dog. LOVE this leash. The Ultimate Leash: Home
I get nothing for saying that. I just love this leash.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.fordogtrainer.com/pics/d...-leash/leather-police-training-dog-leash2.jpg

I have one like this and LOVE it.... you can sling it over the shoulder like a purse, thread it around your waist like a belt, use it as an emergency tie-out, etc etc


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I would just get one nice, leather leash like the one mentioned above. Leather is nice because even when your dog *is* walking nicely on leash there might be a time when they suddenly lunge for something. With a nylon or cotton leash you get horrible rope burn and might accidentally let go. Leather is much easier to hold onto. Looks snazzy too...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're right but i felt that the OP was looking for a device
to correct the behaviour as opposed to training.



doggiedad said:


> don't depend on a device where training is needed.





Miss Molly May said:


> But you can use the device to help training!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Quick and dirty no-pull "harness" using a flat buckle collar and a 6' leather leash:

Attach lead to collar. Run the leash down behind the dog's left elbow, across, behind the right elbow, and up under the flat collar. Basically the lead is in a "U" behind the front legs and around the dog's body. If the dog pulls, the lead will put pressure behind the front legs without putting all the pressure on the throat. Most dogs won't be able to pull you with the leash set up this way. 

It's a management tool, but handy especially with a rambunctious youngster.

Hope this makes sense!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Rock said:


> WOWWW, thanks for everyones input.
> obviously im new to the forums and new to dogs i will post that in the "introduction" section though.
> didnt it could be so helpful signing up to the GSD Forums.
> another question alot of topics over this site talk about"prong collars" and i've searched it up over google and stuff, what does it actually do? it looks dandorous?


Other thing to keep in mind is 'exercise'. Is the only time your dog out of the house on leashed walks? 

If it is, my dogs would be jumping around off the walls and dragging me down the street too. I can't expect a calm dog if it's not also been exercised properly during the week.

So a mix of REAL off leash exercise and training help with my leash issues.

Dog classes are ideal cause they set us up with the right collar, the right leash and mentally/physically help tire our pups out so that they even can listen and learn.

If my dog WAS bouncing off the wall and I shortened the leash, it would probably get worse before better on the walks. 'Walks' should be with a longer leash and more relaxed with a dog being able to sniff and walk. A more formal 'heel' that a short leash would give is not a 'walk' that would exercise a dog. Even more forcing to the S L O W pace we humans keep.


Dog Classes will teach you the skills the fastest to help your dog and your walks.


----------

